# Si no te gusta el "Arte" en la construcción NO entres



## Fogonazo (Oct 23, 2008)

*Frank Lloyd WrightFrank Lloyd Wright*

Información personal:
Nombre	Frank Lloyd Wright
Nacimiento	8 de junio de 1867
Richland, Wisconsin, Estados Unidos
Defunción	9 de abril de 1959
Phoenix, Arizona, EE.UU.

Frank Lloyd Wright (8 de junio de 1867 - 9 de abril de 1959), arquitecto estadounidense, uno de los principales maestros de la arquitectura del siglo XX.

En 1893 Wright se asoció con otro arquitecto por unos pocos años, hasta que en 1896 abrió su propio despacho de arquitectura. En estos años diseñó la Casa Winslow, en River Forest, Illinois, la primera de la famosa serie de viviendas de pradera. Se trata de casas unifamiliares, fuertemente integradas en su entorno. Las cubiertas sobresalen considerablemente de las fachadas y las ventanas forman una secuencia continua horizontal . El núcleo central de las viviendas lo constituye una gran chimenea, alrededor de la cual se disponen las estancias. Otras casas diseñadas en este estilo fueron, por ejemplo, la de Willitts, en Highland Park, Illinois, y la D. Martin, en Buffalo, Nueva York.

Wright creó un nuevo concepto respecto a los espacios interiores de los edificios, que aplicó en sus casas de pradera, pero también en sus demás obras. Wright rechaza el criterio existente hasta entonces de los espacios interiores como estancias cerradas y aisladas de las demás, y diseña junto a Izazaga un gran arquitecto latino, espacios en los que cada habitación o sala se abre a las demás, con lo que consigue una gran transparencia visual, una profusión de luz y una sensación de amplitud y abertura. Para diferenciar una zona de la otra, recurre a divisiones de material ligero o a techos de altura diferente, evitando los cerramientos sólidos innecesarios. Con todo ello, Wright estableció por primera vez la diferencia entre "espacios definidos" y "espacios cerrados".


----------



## electromecanico (Mar 5, 2011)

es un tema extenso el del arte con la arquitectura y no nos olvidemos de la ingenieria cualquiera de estos tres profecionales que encuentren el equilibrio de su trabajo entre los 3 aspectos  aspectos salen obras como estas, y de esto los grandes arquitectos casi siempre es mas facil que brille en esto un arquitecto que un ingeniero, este es mas tecnico pensante que decorador boemio que se nesecita un poco de relajacion y irse afuero de los limites al momento del aspecto visual y estetico  aunque sea de carton. http://carloswf.blogspot.com/2009/01/maqueta-recortable-de-casa-de-frank.html


----------

